# Pre-Heresy Blood Angels



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi folks,
Heres some of my WIP pre-heresy Blood Angels. I started these in November last year and am slowly building up to a nicely sized army.
Here's the sergeant to begin with. The rest of the squad is about 75% painted so I'll hopefully get them finished soon-ish.


















Some WIP pics of the rest of the squad


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

very cool. i like the little gs worrk you have added, keep it up want to see them painted.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

As Pre-heresy Player i like the Poses you did....As for the paint job....it need some work... I suggest PMing Ether Doug or Djinn for some advice on how to paint Red Really well. (Mine is Good but those two are better)


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

They look awesome can't wait to see more.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

How did you GS their accessories?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha oh man, I love the old bits in there.

I don't know if the Horus heresy happened rightly in the late 1980's, but those old beakie accessories warm my heart. I love the clips, pistols, pouches, and the missile launcher - all classic! The old orky plasma gun is a nice touch as well.

I think to really finish the unit you should add on a beakie flamer as well.

The sergeant is looking good. I'm partial to Iron Armor. I'm not sure if he's done or not, but I think he needs more of the sculpted details picked out. Especially the rivets and the trim. 

I think the basing method works, but the lunar looking weathering powder on his legs is detracting from the model more than adding.

Keep up the good work. =)

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

@fatmantis and hungryugolino: I managed to get hold of a load of RT era bitz on ebay for a pittance and decided to keep the originals in my bitzbox for future reference. I used Instant Mold to create molds of the original bitz and GS to cast them. Leave to dry overnight et voila! You can now mass-produce the bitz for a squad or army (for your own personal use of course - don't want any IP lawsuits on our hands :grin

@Kreuger: Thanks! I have done some more work on the squad since these pics were taken, but still need to finish them off.
The idea behind the basing was to try and portray my BA's trudging through the ash wastes and ruins of a city. I wanted the ash to deliberately look like its clinging heavily to the armour.
I'll have to keep an eye out for more RT stuff and see if I can find a flamer. In the stuff I found, there were 2 plasma guns and 2 missile launchers so have enough for another squad in the future.............


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

This is very cool i shall be keeping an eye on this, have your started a project log?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It seems that your orange highlight went on a bit thick and your wash did not lay down in a fluid fashion. Also the metallic are a bit odd, almost like you tried to stipple it on. I would recommend painting the metallic parts fully and wash them to tone them down. Also hitting the rivets with a metallic paint can add a bit of a spark to the model as well.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

wingazzwarlord said:


> This is very cool i shall be keeping an eye on this, have your started a project log?


I have got a project log on a different forum - maybe I should start one on here too........


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

*WIP Contemptor*

Well folks, bought this guy and a few others at Games Day this year and been working on him on and off since. I'm waiting on a couple of bitz to turn up so I can add some BA bling to him.










He will run as a Furioso with blood talons and hopefully do some real damage in a game.
Let me know what you think!


----------

